
End Pay Bumps for Iowa Teachers with Master's Degrees - meri_dian
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/opinion/editorials/2018/03/01/end-pay-raises-iowa-cheating-teachers-masters-degrees/377253002/
======
JoeAltmaier
How about: pay all teachers well. Instead of using 'no Masters' degree; less
qualified' as an excuse to pay half of all teachers badly.

